# what feeders do you feed your p's?



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i just started feeding mine south american cichlids. im sure this is a healthier alternative to goldfish. are oscars prone to carry diseases?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

upgradepc said:


> i just started feeding mine south american cichlids. im sure this is a healthier alternative to goldfish. are oscars prone to carry diseases?


I know convicts are fairily common sicne they breed like mad so at least you know there health, and raising them is liek a quarintine. I also wouldnt feed oscars, but then again, its just as much as a fish as a goldfish. Safest way it not to feed live..
If you decide to feed live, just make sure its of appropriate size and dont be one of those retares that feeds their p's a fish thats bigger then all the p's in the tank combined.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

home breed guppies every 2 weeks !!
but i wouldn't feed them feeders tho , stick with shrimp ,tilapia,catfish and pellets


----------



## RuthlessAggression (Apr 5, 2009)

ghost shrimp would work since they are live shrimp and can be fed anything before you feed them to your piranha and even crickets from the petstore would work too if you soak them in zoe fresh water prior to feeding them to your piranha and feeding the crickets before hand too. And of course the usual fresh fish fillets you get at your local supermarket and obviously nighcrawlers cause they are a good source of protein.


----------



## chrisbenz (Apr 4, 2009)

I feed my rhom live crayfish. I have a bunch of the blue "lobsters" you see in petstores and they breed like mice so i always have plenty. He gets mollys sometimes too.


----------

